# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Bolbitius titubans var. titubans

## Azuer

El bolbicio amarillo yema, _Bolbitius titubans var. titubans_ (=_B. vitellinus_), es una especie que suele crecer entre la hierba y, a menudo, sobre estiércol de vacuno. Antes de que me lo preguntéis deciros que tampoco se come.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-oct-2014),HUESITO (14-oct-2014),Los terrines (12-oct-2014),willi (12-oct-2014)

----------

